# Steel Making



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 أغسطس 2014)

*Production of Molten Steel*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 أغسطس 2014)

*Blast Furnace*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 أغسطس 2014)

*Steel Production*

see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 أغسطس 2014)

يمكن القول بأن الحديد هو أهم عنصر فلزي عرفته الإنسانية فهو الأكثر استخداما وهو أكبر الفلزات وأكثرها استخداما في صناعاته وتطبيقاته . والحديد في صورة الصلب هو رمز المدنية التي نلمسها أو ندركها أو نسمع عنها , ولكي نحكم علي مدي أهمية هذا العنصر يكفي أن نتخيل ماذا يحدث لو أن الحديد المستخدم الآن قد أزيل كله من الوجود فمما لا شك فيه أن المدنية التي نتمتع بكل أثاراها براحه أو رفاهية سوف تعاني تغيرا جزريا , إن لم يكن انهيارا وتراجعا .
وتعتبر صناعة الحديد والصلب من القطاعات الصناعية الهامة والتي تقوم بدور رئيسي في التنمية الصناعية والاقتصادية للمجتمع، حيث توضح البيانات الإحصائية والتي تم تحليلها على مدى فترات زمنية طويلة في العديد من الدول ذات المستوي الاقتصادي المتباين وجود علاقة طرديه بين كمية الاستهلاك من منتجات الصلب والنمو الاقتصادي بالدولة .
ويعرف مدي تقدم الدول اقتصاديا بنصيب الفرد من الحديد ففي الدول المتقدمة صناعيا يزداد نصيب الفرد عن 750 كجم /سنوياَ بينما ينخفض في الدول النامية عن ذلك بكثير ويصل إلي اقل من 10كجم/سنوياَ وقد بلغ متوسط استهلاك الفرد في مصر عام 2005 حوالي 75 كجم /سنويا .
ويقع هذا البحث في جزأين نتناول في الفصل الدراسي الأول الجزء الأول منه والذي يشمل الأبواب التالية :
الباب الأول: تطور صناعة الحديد والصلب في مصر.
 حيث ينقسم إلي أربعة فصول
الفصل الأول : صناعة الحديد والصلب وأهميتها:
 حيث يتم التعرف فيه علي الحديد والصلب ومدي أهمية كل منهما في الصناعة وفي مختلف مجالات الحياة وأنواع الصلب وخواص الصلب ومدي ملائمة هذه الأنواع للتطبيقات المختلفة .
الفصل الثاني : نبذة تاريخية عن تطور صناعة الحديد والصلب في العالم :
 ويتناول نبذة تاريخية عن تاريخ الحديد في دول العالم ويناقش سؤالا هاما من هم أول من برزوا في هذا الفن وأيضا يتناول تاريخ تطور صناعة الحديد من عصر ماقبل الميلاد و حتى القرن العشرين مستعرضاَ محاولات العلماء لابتكار أفران جديدة مثل بسمر وتوماس اللذان لهما الفضل في ابتكار محول بسمر وتوماس في تنقية الحديد الغفل . 
الفصل الثالث : تطور صناعة الحديد والصلب في مصر​​ 
 حيث يتناول نشأة الحديد والصلب وتطورها إلي الوضع الحالي حيث يناقش تعرض الصناعة في مصر لثلاثة مراحل رئيسية وهي :
 1 -مرحلة ما بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية: حيث كانت الصناعة تعتمد بصفة أساسية علي الخردة الناتجة من آثار الحرب العالمية الثانية .
 2 - مرحلة إنشاء مصنع الحديد والصلب في حلوان واعتماده علي خام أسوان .
 3- مرحلة التوسع في مصنع الحديد والصلب بالتعاقد مع الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقاَ في تطوير المصنع وإنشاء مصنع الإسكندرية وغيره من المصانع المختلفة.
 الفصل الرابع : تطور إنتاج العالم من الحديد والصلب في السنوات الأخيرة
 حيث يتناول بيانات إحصائية توضح تطور الإنتاج في دول العالم وفي مصر
 وذلك في الفترة من سنة 1950 إلي 2004 م . 

ويتناول الجزء الثاني أهم الخامات الداخلة في صناعة الصلب والخامات المساعدة وخامات السبائك الحديدية من حيث احتياطياتها وأماكن تواجدها ومواصفاتها الطبيعية.
و نتناول في الفصل الدراسي الثاني الابواب التالية
الباب الثالث
تعدين وتجهيز خامات الصلب والسبائك الحديدية
و هذا الباب يتناول طرق التعدين السطحية و تحت السطحية مع توضيح السبب الرئيسي في استخدام احد الطريقتين في استخراج الخامات و يتحكم في ذلك سمك صخور النفاية الموجودة اعلى الخام
و يستعرض الباب الطرق المختلفة في تعدين خامات صناعة الصلب و السبائك الحديدية في مصر .
يتناول الباب طرق التجهيز و التركيز المختلفة للخام و لعل السبب في ذلك هو انخفاض نسبة الفلز في الخام 
و نستعرض الطرق المختلفة لتجهيز و تركيز خامات هذة الصناعة في مصر
و يقع الباب في فصلين:

الفصل الأول : تعدين خامات الحديد والسبائك الحديدية 

الفصل الثاني : تجهــيز و تـركيـزخامات الحديد والسبائك 
الحديدية
الباب الرابع
تكنولوجيا إنتاج الصلب والسبائك الحديدية

يتناول هذا الباب التكنولوجيات المختلفة لانتاج الصلب و السبائك الحديدية مع عرض الطرق التى يتم تطبيقها في مصر لانتاج الصلب و السبائك الحديدية.
كما يتناول هذا الباب مسح شامل لمصانع الحديد و الصلب المتواجدة في مصر و طرق و نوعيات انتاجها و قد تم تصنيف هذة المصانع تبعا لنوع التكنولوجيا المستخدمة من حيث كونها مصانع متكاملة او نصف متكاملة و قد تم ارفاق ملحق باسماء الشركات العاملة في هذا القطاع و المسجلة في الهيئة العامة للتصنيع.
و قد تم تدعيم هذا الجزء بزيارة من فريق العمل لمصنع حديد عز السادات و قد تم ادراج نتائج هذة الزيارة في ملحق مرفق بالمشروع
يتناول الباب ايضا عرض لانسب التكنولوجيات المقترحة في ضوء الاحتياطيات و المواصفات و طرق الاستخراج ,و قد تم الاستعانة بأحد الرسائل المقترحة لرفع درجة الخام في شرق اسوان حتى يتم تعظيم الاستفادة من الخامات .
يتناول الباب ايضا طرق تكويد الصلب المختلفة و هي عبارة عن تقسيم الصلب الى انواع مختلفة يستدل عليها بالارقام و الرموز و تم استعراض اشهر انظمة التكويد في العالم
كما يتناول الباب الصناعات المستهلكه لصناعة الصلب و السبائك الحديدة و التى من اهمها في مصر صناعة الانشاعات و الصناعات المسطحة .
و يقع هذا الباب في الفصول الاتية :

الفصل الأول : تقنيات إنتاج الصلب 
الفصل الثاني : تقنية إنتاج السبائك الحديدية 
الفصل الثالث : مسح المصانع 
الفصل الرابع : اقتراح انسب التكنولوجيات للمشروعات الجديدة
الفصل الخامس : التكويد , النوعيات , المواصفات 
الفصل الخامس : الصناعات المستهلكه للصلب والسبائك الحديديه


 الباب الخامس

الأعباء البيئية الناجمة عن صناعة الصلب والسبائك الحديدية وكيفية الحد من هذه الأعباء


يتناول هذا الباب الاعباء البيئية الناجمة عن هذة الصناعة و ما يترتب عليها من اضرار للبيئه و للكائنات الحية , و يناقش هذا الباب كيفية الحد من مصادر هذا التلوث (غازات __ مياة) و كيفية استرجاع ما تحتوية هذة المصادر من حرارة و حبيبات مفقودة من الخام ,
و يقع هذا الباب في الفصول التالية:

• الفصل الأول :تجميع الحبيبات الجامدة من الغازات.
• الفصل الثاني: تنظيف الغاز من المركبات الغازية الملوثة.
• الفصل الثالث :تبديد الغازات من المداخن الطويلة.
• الفصل الرابع :الإسترجاع الحراري.
• الفصل الخامس :تنظيف الماء.
• الفصل السادس :التحكم في التلوث الناجم عن صناعة الحديد والصلب.


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسنى النجار (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أغسطس 2014)

*Steelmaking: Continuous Casting*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أغسطس 2014)

*Continuous Casting - Modernization solutions and innovations*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أغسطس 2014)

*Electric Arc Furnace (EAF) - Steeluniversity*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أغسطس 2014)

*EAF Electric Arc Furnace*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أغسطس 2014)

*مراحل انتاج شركه الحديد والصلب المصريه الجزء الاول .*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أغسطس 2014)

*مراحل انتاج شركة الحديد والصلب المصرية الجزء الثانى .*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أغسطس 2014)

*فيلم مراحل الانتاج بشركة الحديد والصلب المصرية ( معدل ) .*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (6 أغسطس 2014)

*Electric Arc Furnace Steelmaking*

[h=1]Electric Arc Furnace Steelmaking[/h]
[h=4]By Jeremy A. T. Jones, Nupro Corporation[/h]




Courtesy of Mannesmann Demag Corp.
*FURNACE OPERATIONS*The electric arc furnace operates as a batch melting process producing batches of molten steel known "heats". The electric arc furnace operating cycle is called the tap-to-tap cycle and is made up of the following operations:


Furnace charging
Melting
Refining
De-slagging
Tapping
Furnace turn-around
Modern operations aim for a tap-to-tap time of less than 60 minutes. Some twin shell furnace operations are achieving tap-to-tap times of 35 to 40 minutes.
*Furnace Charging*
The first step in the production of any heat is to select the grade of steel to be made. Usually a schedule is developed prior to each production shift. Thus the melter will know in advance the schedule for his shift. The scrap yard operator will prepare buckets of scrap according to the needs of the melter. Preparation of the charge bucket is an important operation, not only to ensure proper melt-in chemistry but also to ensure good melting conditions. The scrap must be layered in the bucket according to size and density to promote the rapid formation of a liquid pool of steel in the hearth while providing protection for the sidewalls and roof from electric arc radiation. Other considerations include minimization of scrap cave-ins which can break electrodes and ensuring that large heavy pieces of scrap do not lie directly in front of burner ports which would result in blow-back of the flame onto the water cooled panels. The charge can include lime and carbon or these can be injected into the furnace during the heat. Many operations add some lime and carbon in the scrap bucket and supplement this with injection.
The first step in any tap-to-tap cycle is "charging" into the scrap. The roof and electrodes are raised and are swung to the side of the furnace to allow the scrap charging crane to move a full bucket of scrap into place over the furnace. The bucket bottom is usually a clam shell design - i.e. the bucket opens up by retracting two segments on the bottom of the bucket. The scrap falls into the furnace and the scrap crane removes the scrap bucket. The roof and electrodes swing back into place over the furnace. The roof is lowered and then the electrodes are lowered to strike an arc on the scrap. This commences the melting portion of the cycle. The number of charge buckets of scrap required to produce a heat of steel is dependent primarily on the volume of the furnace and the scrap density. Most modern furnaces are designed to operate with a minimum of back-charges. This is advantageous because charging is a dead-time where the furnace does not have power on and therefore is not melting. Minimizing these dead-times helps to maximize the productivity of the furnace. In addition, energy is lost every time the furnace roof is opened. This can amount to 10 - 20 kWh/ton for each occurrence. Most operations aim for 2 to 3 buckets of scrap per heat and will attempt to blend their scrap to meet this requirement. Some operations achieve a single bucket charge. Continuous charging operations such as CONSTEEL and the Fuchs Shaft Furnace eliminate the charging cycle.
*Melting*
The melting period is the heart of EAF operations. The EAF has evolved into a highly efficient melting apparatus and modern designs are focused on maximizing the melting capacity of the EAF. Melting is accomplished by supplying energy to the furnace interior. This energy can be electrical or chemical. Electrical energy is supplied via the graphite electrodes and is usually the largest contributor in melting operations. Initially, an intermediate voltage tap is selected until the electrodes bore into the scrap. Usually, light scrap is placed on top of the charge to accelerate bore-in. Approximately 15 % of the scrap is melted during the initial bore-in period. After a few minutes, the electrodes will have penetrated the scrap sufficiently so that a long arc (high voltage) tap can be used without fear of radiation damage to the roof. The long arc maximizes the transfer of power to the scrap and a liquid pool of metal will form in the furnace hearth At the start of melting the arc is erratic and unstable. Wide swings in current are observed accompanied by rapid movement of the electrodes. As the furnace atmosphere heats up the arc stabilizes and once the molten pool is formed, the arc becomes quite stable and the average power input increases.
Chemical energy is be supplied via several sources including oxy-fuel burners and oxygen lances. Oxy-fuel burners burn natural gas using oxygen or a blend of oxygen and air. Heat is transferred to the scrap by flame radiation and convection by the hot products of combustion. Heat is transferred within the scrap by conduction. Large pieces of scrap take longer to melt into the bath than smaller pieces. In some operations, oxygen is injected via a consumable pipe lance to "cut" the scrap. The oxygen reacts with the hot scrap and burns iron to produce intense heat for cutting the scrap. Once a molten pool of steel is generated in the furnace, oxygen can be lanced directly into the bath. This oxygen will react with several components in the bath including, aluminum, silicon, manganese, phosphorus, carbon and iron. All of these reactions are exothermic (i.e. they generate heat) and supply additional energy to aid in the melting of the scrap. The metallic oxides that are formed will end up in the slag. The reaction of oxygen with carbon in the bath produces carbon monoxide, which either burns in the furnace if there is sufficient oxygen, and/or is exhausted through the direct evacuation system where it is burned and conveyed to the pollution control system. Auxiliary fuel operations are discussed in more detail in the section on EAF operations.
Once enough scrap has been melted to accommodate the second charge, the charging process is repeated. Once the final scrap charge is melted, the furnace sidewalls are exposed to intense radiation from the arc. As a result, the voltage must be reduced. Alternatively, creation of a foamy slag will allow the arc to be buried and will protect the furnace shell. In addition, a greater amount of energy will be retained in the slag and is transferred to the bath resulting in greater energy efficiency.
Once the final scrap charge is fully melted, flat bath conditions are reached. At this point, a bath temperature and sample will be taken. The analysis of the bath chemistry will allow the melter to determine the amount of oxygen to be blown during refining. At this point, the melter can also start to arrange for the bulk tap alloy additions to be made. These quantities are finalized after the refining period.
*Refining*
Refining operations in the electric arc furnace have traditionally involved the removal of phosphorus, sulfur, aluminum, silicon, manganese and carbon from the steel. In recent times, dissolved gases, especially hydrogen and nitrogen, been recognized as a concern. Traditionally, refining operations were carried out following meltdown i.e. once a flat bath was achieved. These refining reactions are all dependent on the availability of oxygen. Oxygen was lanced at the end of meltdown to lower the bath carbon content to the desired level for tapping. Most of the compounds which are to be removed during refining have a higher affinity for oxygen that the carbon. Thus the oxygen will preferentially react with these elements to form oxides which float out of the steel and into the slag. 
In modern EAF operations, especially those operating with a "hot heel" of molten steel and slag retained from the prior heat, oxygen may be blown into the bath throughout most of the heat. As a result, some of the melting and refining operations occur simultaneously.
Phosphorus and sulfur occur normally in the furnace charge in higher concentrations than are generally permitted in steel and must be removed. Unfortunately the conditions favorable for removing phosphorus are the opposite of those promoting the removal of sulfur. Therefore once these materials are pushed into the slag phase they may revert back into the steel. Phosphorus retention in the slag is a function of the bath temperature, the slag basicity and FeO levels in the slag. At higher temperature or low FeO levels, the phosphorus will revert from the slag back into the bath. Phosphorus removal is usually carried out as early as possible in the heat. Hot heel practice is very beneficial for phosphorus removal because oxygen can be lanced into the bath while its temperature is quite low. Early in the heat the slag will contain high FeO levels carried over from the previous heat thus aiding in phosphorus removal. High slag basicity (i.e. high lime content) is also beneficial for phosphorus removal but care must be taken not to saturate the slag with lime. This will lead to an increase in slag viscosity, which will make the slag less effective. Sometimes fluorspar is added to help fluidize the slag. Stirring the bath with inert gas is also beneficial because it renews the slag/metal interface thus improving the reaction kinetics.
In general, if low phosphorus levels are a requirement for a particular steel grade, the scrap is selected to give a low level at melt-in. The partition of phosphorus in the slag to phosphorus in the bath ranges from 5 to 15. Usually the phosphorus is reduced by 20 to 50 % in the EAF.
Sulfur is removed mainly as a sulfide dissolved in the slag. The sulfur partition between the slag and metal is dependent on slag chemistry and is favored at low steel oxidation levels. Removal of sulfur in the EAF is difficult especially given modern practices where the oxidation level of the bath is quite high. Generally the partition ratio is between 3 and 5 for EAF operations. Most operations find it more effective to carry out desulfurization during the reducing phase of steelmaking. This means that desulfurization is performed during tapping (where a calcium aluminate slag is built) and during ladle furnace operations. For reducing conditions where the bath has a much lower oxygen activity, distribution ratios for sulfur of between 20 and 100 can be achieved.
Control of the metallic constituents in the bath is important as it determines the properties of the final product. Usually, the melter will aim at lower levels in the bath than are specified for the final product. Oxygen reacts with aluminum, silicon and manganese to form metallic oxides, which are slag components. These metallics tend to react with oxygen before the carbon. They will also react with FeO resulting in a recovery of iron units to the bath. For example: 

Mn + FeO = MnO + Fe 
Manganese will typically be lowered to about 0.06 % in the bath.
The reaction of carbon with oxygen in the bath to produce CO is important as it supplies a less expensive form of energy to the bath, and performs several important refining reactions. In modern EAF operations, the combination of oxygen with carbon can supply between 30 and 40 % of the net heat input to the furnace. Evolution of carbon monoxide is very important for slag foaming. Coupled with a basic slag, CO bubbles are tapped in the slag causing it to "foam" and helping to bury the arc. This gives greatly improved thermal efficiency and allows the furnace to operate at high arc voltages even after a flat bath has been achieved. Burying the arc also helps to prevent nitrogen from being exposed to the arc where it can dissociate and enter into the steel.
If the CO is evolved within the steel bath, it helps to strip nitrogen and hydrogen from the steel. Nitrogen levels in steel as low as 50 ppm can be achieved in the furnace prior to tap. Bottom tapping is beneficial for maintaining low nitrogen levels because tapping is fast and a tight tap stream is maintained. A high oxygen potential in the steel is beneficial for low nitrogen levels and the heat should be tapped open as opposed to blocking the heat. 
At 1600 C, the maximum solubility of nitrogen in pure iron is 450 ppm. Typically, the nitrogen levels in the steel following tapping are 80 - 100 ppm.
Decarburization is also beneficial for the removal of hydrogen. It has been demonstarted that decarburizing at a rate of 1 % per hour can lower hydrogen levels in the steel from 8 ppm down to 2 ppm in 10 minutes. 
At the end of refining, a bath temperature measurement and a bath sample are taken. If the temperature is too low, power may be applied to the bath. This is not a big concern in modern meltshops where temperature adjustment is carried out in the ladle furnace.

*De-Slagging*
De-slagging operations are carried out to remove impurities from the furnace. During melting and refining operations, some of the undesirable materials within the bath are oxidized and enter the slag phase. 
It is advantageous to remove as much phosphorus into the slag as early in the heat as possible (i.e. while the bath temperature is still low). The furnace is tilted backwards and slag is poured out of the furnace through the slag door. Removal of the slag eliminates the possibility of phosphorus reversion. 
During slag foaming operations, carbon may be injected into the slag where it will reduce FeO to metallic iron and in the process produce carbon monoxide which helps foam the slag. If the high phosphorus slag has not been removed prior to this operation, phosphorus reversion will occur. During slag foaming, slag may overflow the sill level in the EAF and flow out of the slag door.
The following table shows the typical constituents of an EAF slag:

*Component**Source**Composition Range*CaOCharged40 - 60 %SiO2Oxidation product5 - 15 %FeOOxidation product10 - 30 %MgOCharged as dolomite3 - 8 %CaF2Charged - slag fluidizer MnOOxidation product2 - 5%SAbsorbed from steel POxidation product 


*Tapping*
Once the desired steel composition and temperature are achieved in the furnace, the tap-hole is opened, the furnace is tilted, and the steel pours into a ladle for transfer to the next batch operation (usually a ladle furnace or ladle station). During the tapping process bulk alloy additions are made based on the bath analysis and the desired steel grade. De-oxidizers may be added to the steel to lower the oxygen content prior to further processing. This is commonly referred to as "blocking the heat" or "killing the steel". Common de-oxidizers are aluminum or silicon in the form of ferrosilicon or silicomanganese. Most carbon steel operations aim for minimal slag carry-over. A new slag cover is "built" during tapping. For ladle furnace operations, a calcium aluminate slag is a good choice for sulfur control. Slag forming compounds are added in the ladle at tap so that a slag cover is formed prior to transfer to the ladle furnace. Additional slag materials may be added at the ladle furnace if the slag cover is insufficient.

*Furnace Turn-around*
Furnace turn-around is the period following completion of tapping until the furnace is recharged for the next heat. During this period, the electrodes and roof are raised and the furnace lining is inspected for refractory damage. If necessary, repairs are made to the hearth, slag-line, tap-hole and spout. In the case of a bottom-tapping furnace, the taphole is filled with sand. Repairs to the furnace are made using gunned refractories or mud slingers. In most modern furnaces, the increased use of water-cooled panels has reduced the amount of patching or "fettling" required between heats. Many operations now switch out the furnace bottom on a regular basis (2 to 6 weeks) and perform the hearth maintenance off-line. This reduces the power-off time for the EAF and maximizes furnace productivity. Furnace turn-around time is generally the largest dead time (i.e. power off) period in the tap-to-tap cycle. With advances in furnace practices this has been reduced from 20 minutes to less than 5 minutes in some newer operations. 
​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (6 أغسطس 2014)

تصنيع الصلب بأسلوب الفرن الكهربائي

تمثل هذه الأشكال التوضيحية كيفية صنع الفولاذ في فرن القوس الكهربائي، وهو أكثر أساليب الأفران الكهربائية استخدامًا لإنتاج الفولاذ. ويوجد بسقف فرن القوس الكهربائي ثقوب يتم فيها وضع ثلاثة قضبان من الكربون معروفة باسم الأقطاب توضع في الشحنة لتوصيل التيار الكهربائي إليها.

 





[h=6]الفرن، وسقفه محرك جانبًا، أثناء شحنه بالخردة. ونادرًا ما يستخدم صناع الفولاذ حديد التمساح في الفرن الكهربائي، لكن يمكنهم استخدام حديد الاختزال المباشر إذا توفر بتكلفة مقبولة ورخيصة.[/h]





[h=6]يتقوس (يقفز) تيار كهربائي قوسي قوي بين الأقطاب والشحنة. وهذه الحركة تنتج كميات هائلة من الحرارة تصهر الشحنة وتحفز التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تنتج الفولاذ.[/h]





[h=6]يفصل العمال التيار الكهربائي عن الأقطاب عند الانتهاء من عملية التنقية، ثم يقومون بإمالة الفرن الذي يكون مثبتًا على قاعدة متحركة لصب الخبث[/h]





[h=6]بعد الانتهاء من صب الخبث يمال فرن القوس الكهربائي في الاتجاه المعاكس. وينساب الفولاذ المنصهر خلال فتحة في الفرن ويجمع في إناء.[/h]


فرن المجمرة المكشوفة. اكتسبت هذه الطريقة اسم المجمرة المكشوفة لأن مجمرة هذا الفرن مفتوحة ومُعرَّضة مباشرة للّهب الذي يصهر الشحنة. ويُبطن الفرن بالطوب الحراري وتغطى المجمرة بسقف منخفض في صورة قبو. ويبلغ طول فرن المجمرة المكشوفة حوالي 27م بينما يبلغ عرضه تسعة أمتار. وتوجد في مصانع الفولاذ التي تستخدم أفران المجمرة المكشوفة عادة، عدة أفران متلاصقة معًا حيث تلاصق نهاية الفرن الأول بداية الفرن التالي في مبنى واحد. ويشحن العمال أفران المجمرة المكشوفة من أبواب موجودة على أحد الجوانب، بينما يصب الفولاذ من الجهة المقابلة عند الطابق الأسفل.
ويوجد في كل طرف من أطراف فرن المجمرة المكشوفة حارق للوقود وغرفة يطلق عليها *غرفة المضلعات*. وتحتوي هذه الحجرات على رصّات من الطوب الحراري منسقة في نمط مضلع. ووجود هذه التضليعات هو الذي يمد الفرن بالعديد من المسارات التي يمكن للهواء والغازات الفاقدة أن تنساب خلالها. وبينما يحترق الموقد عند أحد الأطراف فإن غازات العادم تسحب خلال غرفة المضلعات في الطرف الآخر. وهكذا فإن غازات العادم الساخنة ترفع درجة حرارة غرفة المضلعات أثناء مرورها في الفرن. وينطفئ الموقد في الفرن بصفة أتوماتيكية كل خمس عشرة دقيقة، ومع انطفائه ينعكس اتجاه سريان الغازات في الفرن. ولهذا يسخن الهواء في طريقه إلى المجمرة أثناء مروره بحجرة المضلعات الساخنة. وتحتوي معظم أفران المجمرة المكشوفة أيضًا على رمح للأكسجين في سقف الفرن، حيث يضغط الأكسجين النقي المطلوب للفرن خلال هذا الرمح، ويساعد ذلك على رفع درجة حرارة الشحنة والإسراع في عملية الصهر.
ويمكن لأفران المجمرة المكشوفة صهر حديد التمساح والخردة بنسب مختلفة، لكن معظم مصانع الفولاذ تستخدم نسبًا متساويةً من كل من حديد التمساح والخردة. وفي البداية تقوم آلة شحن بتعبئة الحجر الجيري وخردة الفولاذ في الفرن، وبعد انصهارهما يصب الحديد التمساح المنصهر في الفرن. وباستمرار عملية التسخين يتفاعل معظم الكربون في الحديد مع الأكسجين. مكونًا غاز أول أكسيد الكربون، كما تتأكسد أيضًا الشوائب الأخرى في الشحنة مكونة الخبث. وتؤخذ عينات من الفولاذ المنصهر في فترات مختلفة من مرحلة التصنيع لتحليلها والتعرف على تركيب الفولاذ في المراحل المختلفة. كما يساعد التحليل في تقرير مدى الحاجة لإضافة مواد أخرى للحصول على فولاذ ذي تركيب معين.
ولصب الفولاذ يقوم العمال بتحطيم محبس السدادة مستخدمين في ذلك كمية صغيرة من المتفجرات، حيث ينساب عندئذ الفولاذ إلى مغرفة صب كبيرة. ويمكن في هذه اللحظات إضافة العناصر السبائكية أو عناصر إزالة الأكسجين من الفولاذ. وعند ظهور الخبث فإنه يفيض من جوانب مغرفة الصب إلى وعاء أصغر يطلق عليه *كشتبان الخبث*.
وتستخدم طريقة فرن المجمرة المكشوفة وقودًا زيتيًا مكلفًا، كما أن معدل إنتاج الفولاذ فيها أقل بكثير من معدل الإنتاج في الطرق الأخرى، بالإضافة إلى أن هذه الطريقة تولد أحجامًا ضخمة من المخلفات الغازية التي يجب تنظيفها قبل انطلاقها إلى الأجواء المحيطة، للتحكم في تلوث الهواء. ولهذه الأسباب مجتمعة فقد تدنى استخدام طريقة المجمرة المكشوفة في إنتاج الفولاذ، منذ منتصف القرن العشرين الميلادي، بينما كانت في فترة من الفترات هي الطريقة الأساسية لإنتاج الفولاذ.
أساليب خاصة لعمليات التنقية. يتطلب الفولاذ المصبوب من أفران التصنيع أحيانًا عمليات إضافية من التقنية والمعالجة، وقد يتطلب أيضًا عملية تسبيك. ويمكن في أبسط الحالات إزالة الأكسجين الزائد من الفولاذ المنصهر في مغرفة النقل بإضافة عناصر السليكون أو المنجنيز أو الألومنيوم. ولكن في بعض الحالات يتطلب الأمر عمليات خاصة قد تكون أكثر تعقيدًا. وفي هذه الحالات يتم نقل الفولاذ المنصهر إلى أوعية تنقية خاصة. وعلى سبيل المثال، يصب الفولاذ المنصهر في وعاء كمثري الشكل مجهز بقصبات في قاعه السفلي. ويضخ في هذه القصبات مزيج من الأرجون والأكسجين ليمر في الفولاذ المنصهر. وتساعد الغازات على إزالة الكربون الزائد في الفولاذ بدون أكسدة الكروم. ويستخدم صناع الفولاذ نظم خلخلة مختلفة لإزالة العناصر المذابة في الفولاذ المنصهر وبالتحديد عناصر الهيدروجين والأكسجين والكربون والنيتروجين.
وتوجد عدة أساليب تنقية معقدة ومكلفة. وتقوم هذه الأساليب على أساس إعادة صهر الفولاذ بعد أن يكون قد تجمد في صورة فلزية. وتساعد عمليات التنقية هذه على رفع درجة نقاء الفولاذ، كما أنها تعمل على تأكيد انتظام التركيب الكيميائي والبنائي لكامل الفولاذ المنتج، وبالتالي يصبح المنتج متجانس الخواص في جميع أجزائه. ولكن يعيب هذه الطرق تكلفتها العالية، لهذا فإن استخداماتها محدودة وتطبيقاتها مقتصرة على إنتاج كميات صغيرة من أنواع الفولاذ الخاص.
أساليب خاصة لعمليات التنقية. يتطلب الفولاذ المصبوب من أفران التصنيع أحيانًا عمليات إضافية من التقنية والمعالجة، وقد يتطلب أيضًا عملية تسبيك. ويمكن في أبسط الحالات إزالة الأكسجين الزائد من الفولاذ المنصهر في مغرفة النقل بإضافة عناصر السليكون أو المنجنيز أو الألومنيوم. ولكن في بعض الحالات يتطلب الأمر عمليات خاصة قد تكون أكثر تعقيدًا. وفي هذه الحالات يتم نقل الفولاذ المنصهر إلى أوعية تنقية خاصة. وعلى سبيل المثال، يصب الفولاذ المنصهر في وعاء كمثري الشكل مجهز بقصبات في قاعه السفلي. ويضخ في هذه القصبات مزيج من الأرجون والأكسجين ليمر في الفولاذ المنصهر. وتساعد الغازات على إزالة الكربون الزائد في الفولاذ بدون أكسدة الكروم. ويستخدم صناع الفولاذ نظم خلخلة مختلفة لإزالة العناصر المذابة في الفولاذ المنصهر وبالتحديد عناصر الهيدروجين والأكسجين والكربون والنيتروجين.
وتوجد عدة أساليب تنقية معقدة ومكلفة. وتقوم هذه الأساليب على أساس إعادة صهر الفولاذ بعد أن يكون قد تجمد في صورة فلزية. وتساعد عمليات التنقية هذه على رفع درجة نقاء الفولاذ، كما أنها تعمل على تأكيد انتظام التركيب الكيميائي والبنائي لكامل الفولاذ المنتج، وبالتالي يصبح المنتج متجانس الخواص في جميع أجزائه. ولكن يعيب هذه الطرق تكلفتها العالية، لهذا فإن استخداماتها محدودة وتطبيقاتها مقتصرة على إنتاج كميات صغيرة من أنواع الفولاذ الخاص.


----------

